# New Forums Server update !! Can I get a sticky?



## Adlon (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd like this thread made sticky, if possible, so I can keep you all updated, and use ONE thread 

Anyways. The Western Union package has arrived. The parts will be ordered monday morning.

I will be arranging for Morrus to get the server co-location agreement in email most likely on monday as well.

I will be sending Morrus a receipt for the server, and, posting a few pictures of it. After all, he owns it, he should know what it looks like 

I will post the final end specs here, which are pretty much unchanged, except for the processor: I wan to get him the most powerful available for the price when I go to buy the parts.

But, its outline make it much more powerful than this test server.

Anyways, one may assume that this new server will go online by weeks end, barring any potential problems.


----------



## A2Z (Jun 11, 2002)

Is this the sever our donations/community supporter funds bought? So what solution was eventually settled on? In all the hoopla of tests and whatnot I've gotten a little confused. Is Adlon hosting the EN world server? Eveything seems to be running smoother than ever before so I guess I'm just curious as to what the setup is like now.

As always good job to both Morrus and Adlon. Thanks guys.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2002)

The new server will be hosted by a host called cyberstreet.com.  Cyberstreet have very kindly allowed us to temporarily use the server we're currently on until the new server is ready.  The new server itself is far better than this temp server we're on now.

Adlon is acting sort of as my "US contact" for this, dealing with getting the server, building it, and arranging stuff with Cyberstreet (he lives just down the road for them).  Even better, he's doing this for free, so we all owe him a big "thank-you".

The reason I'm actually buying a server instead of renting one is so that I don't find myself in the situation I was in before, where just adding some more RAM required an upgrade to a package that cost $700 per month extra.  Now, I can just send Adlon some money, and ask him to pick up some RAM for me and chuck it into the server - upgrading will be a one-off cost, and only to the cost of the components needed.

I'm still trying to think of good ways to repay Adlon for his kindness - he's going out of his way to help out here for no other reason that the fact that we wants to help.


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 11, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *The new server will be hosted by a host called cyberstreet.com.  Cyberstreet have very kindly allowed us to temporarily use the server we're currently on until the new server is ready.  The new server itself is far better than this temp server we're on now.
> 
> Adlon is acting sort of as my "US contact" for this, dealing with getting the server, building it, and arranging stuff with Cyberstreet (he lives just down the road for them).  Even better, he's doing this for free, so we all owe him a big "thank-you".
> 
> ...




A very wise decision Rus.

And Adlon, give us the specs!!!


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jun 11, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> Adlon is acting sort of as my "US contact" for this, dealing with getting the server, building it, and arranging stuff with Cyberstreet (he lives just down the road for them).  Even better, he's doing this for free, so we all owe him a big "thank-you".
> *




In that case:

THANK YOU!!! 


edit:
|
|
|
V
His was bigger...


----------



## The It's Man (Jun 12, 2002)

THANK YOU


----------



## Valavien (Jun 12, 2002)

Doing some basic maths on how many subsribers there are, you should have a decent amount of US$ to play with!


----------



## Lela (Jun 12, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> Adlon is acting sort of as my "US contact" for this*




Where _are_ you located Morrus?

You know us "Americans."  We always assume everyone important lives right here.  Exept J.K. Rowling of course.  But she's a little beyond important.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 12, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Where are you located Morrus?
> 
> *




Well, the little bit under his name says "Southampton, UK", which would be a coastal town (city?) on the South coast of England, overlooking the English channel. 

Jolly nice place too.


----------



## Adlon (Jun 12, 2002)

Official System Specs:
1.5 Ghz Athlon XP processor: running at 1.33 Ghz
512 MB DDR Ram, 266 Mhz bus, 2.5 ns access
40 gig IBM 7200 RPM hard drive
ECS K7VTA3 Motherboard
Tower Case w/ 400W Power Supply
Internal Case fan
AMD Approved Ball Bearing CPU fan & Heatsink
8MB video (undetermined brand: its a linux box after all)
Mitsumi 54X CDRom Drive
1.44 Floppy
Standard Keyboard
Realtek 8139 NIC

OS: Linux Slackware 8.0, with security patches.
Also, we will be installing and configuring a later build of Apache, mySQL, and PHP, loading the latest vBulletin, and transferring the database over to the new box.

Server will be ready thursday.

Now, for the bad news: This box would normally be available friday for general use.
HOWEVER, the host, Cyberstreet, has informed me that they are changing their backbone connectivity from Sprint to AT&T this coming friday. Which means that THESE PRESENT FORUMS will be down for a short time friday.

As soon as we get the DNS rearranged with the new IP's, we will get these forums, and Mortality back up. I'll be working at Cyberstreet over the next few days, to assist in this transition, as I'm a network admin there.

Once we get all the essentials back online, then most likely monday will be the day when this new server goes online.

Anyways, thats the latest. But, by switching to AT&T, our inbound access speed should improve even more than it is now, as Sprint is truly going goofy lately, at least here in Florida.

I'll keep you updated as we move along.


----------



## Adlon (Jun 15, 2002)

This just in: Instead of 512 MB of 266 Mhz DDR Ram, my supplier gave me 512 MB 333 Mhz DDR Ram. Ooops 

Server targeted for going online monday. I'm a bit behind, due to our backbone migration.

Server is built, and the OS goes in today.

This machine is a beast.


----------



## Lela (Jun 15, 2002)

Time to do a little partying.

*Fade out*

*Two Hours Later*

[Sceen Deleted]


----------



## Adlon (Jun 17, 2002)

The OS is loaded, and the security is configured. Today, we load mySQL, a newer Apache, and PHP. Install vBulletin, and the DB, and we should have this puppy up today.

Morrus, stay around ICQ as much as you can today, add me to your visible list if need be, but I will most likely need you to change your link to the forums later on today.


----------



## Adlon (Jun 22, 2002)

New server is up and operational. This coming week, we will update vBulletin, and give the box it's permanent IP address.

Once done, I'm sure Morrus will open it up to the public.

Also, the hosting of the server technically doesnt start until 
July 01, so, the past history on this temp server are all gratis, and the box will be online before the July 01 date, so, for now, thats about it.


----------



## Lela (Jun 23, 2002)

Adlon said:
			
		

> *New server is up and operational. This coming week, we will update vBulletin, and give the box it's permanent IP address.
> 
> Once done, I'm sure Morrus will open it up to the public.
> 
> ...




What will be saved?  What won't?  Will there be a time when both boards are down for a/the transfer?


----------



## Adlon (Jun 24, 2002)

The database from THESE VERY forums will be backed up to the new server.


----------



## Lela (Jun 24, 2002)

Adlon said:
			
		

> *The database from THESE VERY forums will be backed up to the new server. *




YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adlon (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok, heres the latest on the server, and forums...

Server is online, vBulletin is upgraded to the latest version.
Machine gets its IP today (Saturday).

Monday, we will back up the database from the test server, to the new server, and its in business.

As for the 2 URL's to the test server: As I announced, we're changing backbone providers at the ISP where the server(s) are hosted. I announced that some 'pain' might be felt as we switch over from Sprint to AT&T. The 'pain' was supposed to be felt LAST week.
Instead, we felt it over the last few days, and it's by and large past. 
Remember, Morrus and I talked about this new server, and during the initial commencement, is when I found out about this backbone switch, so, it was indeed poor timing.

When we changed all IP addresses, we also changed the IP on the test server.
We aliased TEST2 to point at the box, so cached DNS could be worked around until the change went global.

As it is, both URL's to the test forums now work. DNS has migrated.

As for cookies: expect a final break on cookies when we DO migrate to the new server, but that will be the last time.

Monday, the box gets te DB upgrade (its running a DB from a week or so ago), and gets put on a battery backup, and its done.

Sorry about the rough ride, but again, this backbone change was brought to my attention just as I was building the new server, so, I could not avert it, or any of the issues that arose.

Things should be getting stable here presently.


----------



## Mark (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the hard work, Adlon!


----------



## Negative Zero (Jun 29, 2002)

indeed, many thanks Adlon. i'm sure we all appreciate the headaches you're enduring. i know i am 

~NegZ


----------



## Adlon (Jun 30, 2002)

The only headaches are the changing of the backbone. Otherwise, we'd already be on the new server to the tune of about a week to a week and a half already.


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 1, 2002)

oh; well in that case, hurry the hell up already! 

~NegZ


----------



## Kesho (Jul 1, 2002)

Adlon,

Another vote of thanks from the community!

We appreciate all of the work you've been doing!!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 2, 2002)

Mmmm, shiny. Thank you!


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 2, 2002)

Yay! New Boards, working cookies, Thank you,thank you!


----------



## drs (Jul 2, 2002)

*Thankin' you!!!*


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice work Adlon!  A brand new server


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 2, 2002)

and who says there's no good customer service to be found! 
great job Adlon. feel free to add my huge thank yous to the ever growing list 

~NegZ


----------



## Adlon (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all 

There may be a few bumps, but nothing serious.

Also, remember, Fizz's SQL skillz far outshine my own.

I'll pass the compliments on to him.

Enjoy guys (& gals, to be EoE


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 12, 2002)

Say, at least one user is unable to browse the boards normally since the switch to the new server.  His screen looks like this:







You can read more about his problem here:

http://pub115.ezboard.com/fnutkinlandfrm9.showMessageRange?topicID=1884.topic&start=1&stop=20

As he can't even get here to report the problem.  

My woefully uneducated guess -- something to do with some new PHP thing you or fizz mentioned being installed during the migration to the new server?


----------



## Lela (Jul 12, 2002)

Eric, as a 20th level Loremaster, what is your base class?  Or is this a house rule I missed?


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm all Loremaster, baby.


----------



## Adlon (Jul 16, 2002)

This was looked into, and it was found that it was a vBulletin issue.

I believe Morrus was looking into a response from the VB people.

???


----------



## Adlon (Jul 24, 2002)

Well, with an additional setting, the boards seem to be moving along nicely.

So, I think we can unstick this thread.

Thanks for the sticky guys.


----------



## Lela (Jul 26, 2002)

Adlon said:
			
		

> *Well, with an additional setting, the boards seem to be moving along nicely.
> 
> So, I think we can unstick this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the sticky guys. *




Thanks again Adlon.  We really appreciate it.

It's so nice to have that 200 user limit gone.


Hay Morrus, why isn't this guy a Mod?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 26, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> Hay Morrus, why isn't this guy a Mod?   *




I imagine he has better things to do than moderate somebody else's messagebaords!


----------



## Lela (Jul 26, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I imagine he has better things to do than moderate somebody else's messagebaords!  *




Oh, yeah.  I forgot about that RL stuff.  Don't you just hate that?  I mean, you can't even walk around saying it.  They just respond with, "RL?" (or 'RL?' for you Morrus) and you have to explain it.  

Very annoying.


----------

